# Pocket knives for chefs?



## DitmasPork (Oct 14, 2017)

Just curious, but wondering if there are many pocket knives on the market designed by knife makers who are also designers of chefs knives? I can think of Ken Onion's orange "Leek" by Kershaw, that's used by Andrew Zimmern; JKI carries some rustic looking pocket knives; I also remember seeing a Kato folding knife that JNS posted years ago.

Regarding blade shape, I can imagine the usefulness of a petty knife that was a folding blade.

Here's a fun video on a folding kitchen knife:
[video=youtube;fOeuq3aHXEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=119&v=fOeuq3aHXEM[/video]


----------



## Matus (Oct 14, 2017)

I could imagine some kind of little parer made in a folding knife design. Anything bigger than that will have a huge handle. The main issue using a folding knife in a kitchen on a more regular bases is getting food rests inside the knife - a place that is never particularly easy to clean.

I agree that a Leek with its super thin and narrow blade would be a good candidate.


----------



## panda (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## K813zra (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm not sure why I would want a folding kitchen knife but to each their own. I am only a home cook, though.


----------



## Matus (Oct 14, 2017)

K813zra said:


> I'm not sure why I would want a folding kitchen knife but to each their own. I am only a home cook, though.



It might be of value when traveling.

Panda, that AlMar is a great example. Probably hard to better that.


----------



## orangehero (Oct 14, 2017)

Opinels have nice thin slicer blades perfect for food use and come in carbon steel flavor as well. Inexpensive and have a certain elegance. I'm a fan of the olive-wood-handled ones.


----------



## K813zra (Oct 14, 2017)

Matus said:


> It might be of value when traveling.
> 
> Panda, that AlMar is a great example. Probably hard to better that.



Knife bag and regular kitchen knives? I mean, if I am traveling far and need to take a flight it is not like I can tote a knife in my pocket anyway. Or is this like: "in a survival situation...: 

Now, a regular pocket knife that can double as a camp knife or a paring knife or what have you is one thing. I don't know about a folding gyuto or anything like that, though...Just seems gimmicky. 

Both the Al Mar and Opinel seem logical and within reason to me but something more than that, not so much.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 16, 2017)

panda said:


>



Nice knife! I was just looking at the Kershaw Al Mar collaboration knifehave you seen it? Budget version of the Al Mar for around $30.

I really don't need a pocket knifebut once in a blue moon it's something that would be useful.


----------



## K813zra (Oct 16, 2017)

DitmasPork said:


> Nice knife! I was just looking at the Kershaw Al Mar collaboration knifehave you seen it? Budget version of the Al Mar for around $30.
> 
> I really don't need a pocket knifebut once in a blue moon it's something that would be useful.



I love pocket knives, I have tons of them. I like fixed blades too. I am not so sure about a pocket gyuto, though.  Then again, it might be cool from a collecting standpoint.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 16, 2017)

DitmasPork said:


> Nice knife! I was just looking at the Kershaw Al Mar collaboration knifehave you seen it? Budget version of the Al Mar for around $30.
> 
> I really don't need a pocket knifebut once in a blue moon it's something that would be useful.



I took one of the Kershaw/Al Mar collaborations to Cambodia with me last March. Useful pocket knife for traveling but I'm not sure I would call it a substitute for a paring knife around the kitchen.


----------



## Jacob_x (Oct 16, 2017)

Opinel.
For any further tasks please see below...
View attachment 37135


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 16, 2017)

By the way, I took a Canadian North Arm lockback flipper to Chiang Mai a few weeks ago and really liked it as an all purpose pocket knife. And the Shanghai cops let me keep it!  On the other hand, the bartender in the Belgium expat bar in Chiang Mai almost wet his panties when I snapped it open to cut my hamburger in two.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 19, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> By the way, I took a Canadian North Arm lockback flipper to Chiang Mai a few weeks ago and really liked it as an all purpose pocket knife. And the Shanghai cops let me keep it!  On the other hand, the bartender in the Belgium expat bar in Chiang Mai almost wet his panties when I snapped it open to cut my hamburger in two.



Just looked it upthe North Arm Skaha in day-glo yellow looks very cool! Since posting this thread I've been researching folders a bitmight splurge on a Benchmade 940-2. Not that I really need it.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 19, 2017)

I was going to mention the North Arm flipper. I almost bought one before the hype and long wait, but the blade is too long to carry where I live.
Very cool company. They use great steel (CPM S35VN) and CNC their blades, instead of grinding, and then hand sharpen.
I did buy their Mallard bird and trout knife which has the same steel as the flipper but even thinner. It's a great slicer. It's my camp knife when I travel.
I'm sure the flipper will behave like a folding paring knife.

The Al Mar ultralights are also a great choice for a folding food prep knife, but they don't hold their edge as long as modern steels if you also use them for everyday cutting chores. 

I'm carrying a Spyderco Delica 4. The 2.5mm thick flat grind blade is great for food prep. The VG-10 blade is easy to maintain and sharpen. That's what I'd recommend in a modern folder.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 19, 2017)

North Arm Mallard with Kydex sheath and Spyderco Delica 4.
The lines on the North Arm knife are from the CNC process.

Either of these knives, with a little Epicurean board, can be a pretty capable travel prep set up.


----------



## fujiyama (Oct 19, 2017)

DitmasPork said:


> Just curious, but wondering if there are many pocket knives on the market designed by knife makers who are also designers of chefs knives?



Takeda makes both kitchen knives & folders. He also makes fixed blades, axes, chisels, and many other tools. 












There's many Japanese blacksmiths that do too, I just can't recall the ones I've come across..


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 20, 2017)

parbaked said:


> I was going to mention the North Arm flipper. I almost bought one before the hype and long wait, but the blade is too long to carry where I live.
> Very cool company. They use great steel (CPM S35VN) and CNC their blades, instead of grinding, and then hand sharpen.
> I did buy their Mallard bird and trout knife which has the same steel as the flipper but even thinner. It's a great slicer. It's my camp knife when I travel.
> I'm sure the flipper will behave like a folding paring knife.
> ...



There may be some cities with local laws that the North Arms flipper would be too long for but I'm not aware of any state regs in WA, OR or CA that would prohibit one.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 20, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> There may be some cities with local laws that the North Arms flipper would be too long for but I'm not aware of any state regs in WA, OR or CA that would prohibit one.



Correct, legal in CA but not in all cities. I live in Oakland where a blade over 3" is considered a "dangerous weapon" and therefore illegal to carry.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 20, 2017)

parbaked said:


> Correct, legal in CA but not in all cities. I live in Oakland where a blade over 3" is considered a "dangerous weapon" and therefore illegal to carry.



Not to get too off trackbut what's the difference between carrying a 3.5" blade pocketknife and and carrying a knife roll stuffed with 810" chef knives? 

In NY there's an outdated law that's still on the books:

New York - Penal Law Section 265.01. A person is guilty of 
criminal possession of a weapon in the fourth degree when:
(1) He possesses any firearm, electronic dart gun, electronic stun
gun, gravity knife, switchblade knife, pilum ballistic knife, metal
knuckle knife, cane sword, billy, blackjack, bludgeon, metal knuckles,
chuka stick, sand bag, sandclub, wrist-brace type slingshot or
slungshot, shirken or "Kung Fu star"; or
(2) He possesses any dagger, dangerous knife, dirk, razor, stiletto,
imitation pistol, or any other dangerous or deadly instrument or weapon
with intent to use the same unlawfully against another; or
(5) *He possesses any dangerous or deadly weapon and is not a
citizen of the United States*...
Criminal possession of a weapon in the fourth degree is a class A
misdemeanor.

Gotta be a citizen to own a knife in NY!!!!


----------



## parbaked (Oct 20, 2017)

In Oakland you can have longer knives (i.e. kitchen knives) in your possession as long they are for the purpose of "lawful occupation"or "lawful recreation" and they are not used to commit any public offense by law. 

_Oakland CA - Code of Ordinance

Article I. - Dangerous Weapons

9.36.010 - Dangerous weapon defined.
As used in this article, "dangerous weapon" means and includes, but is not limited to:

A. Any knife having a blade three inches or more in length, or any snap-blade or spring-blade knife regardless of the length of the blade; 
B. Any ice pick or similar sharp stabbing tool; 
C. Any straight edge razor or any razor blade fitted to a handle; 
D. Any cutting, stabbing or bludgeoning weapon or device capable of inflicting grievous bodily harm; 
E. Any dirk or dagger or bludgeon.

9.36.020 - Carrying dangerous weapon.
It is unlawful for any person to carry upon his or her person or to have in his or her possession or under his or her control any dangerous weapon; provided that it shall be a defense to any prosecution for a violation of this section if, at the time of the alleged violation, the instrument or device alleged to be a dangerous weapon was in good faith carried upon the person of the accused or was in good faith in his or her possession or control for use in his or her lawful occupation or employment or for the purpose of lawful recreation; and provided, further, that the provisions of this section shall not apply to the commission of any act which is made a public offense by any law of this state._


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 20, 2017)

@DitmasPork I heard they consider most any folder a gravity knife in NYC if they don't like your nose?


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 21, 2017)

Bill Burke makes a pretty good folder :doublethumbsup:


----------



## worshipNtribute (Oct 22, 2017)

I use a CRK sebenza for minor food prep. I usually have one or two sitting around if I was opening packages and if I dont have a paring knife handy I'll use it. Fantastic little cutter.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 31, 2017)

What do you guys make of the Spyderco Roc? I think it looks rather badass.

[video=youtube;rfdgqi3hlIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfdgqi3hlIc[/video]


----------



## Sharpchef (Oct 31, 2017)

http://www.scorpiodesign.de/messer/shapeshifter-byock

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Interapid101 (Oct 31, 2017)

btbyrd said:


> What do you guys make of the Spyderco Roc? I think it looks rather badass.
> 
> [video=youtube;rfdgqi3hlIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfdgqi3hlIc[/video]



Great when it's open. Too wide of a profile when it's closed. I love Spydercos, but many of them have very intrusive profiles for pocket carry.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 31, 2017)

You may be right. But I think Papa's gotta have it. I don't really do EDC anyway, but this looks like a perfect blade for around the house, on a picnic, or on the trail. And unlike almost all other folders I've looked at, it looks like it might actually be some fun on the stones (even though it's VG10). It's kind of expensive, and I wish the washers were metal. I wonder if that's something that can be changed aftermarket.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 31, 2017)

Spyderco also makes the Spydiechef if you have $200 laying around...very cool steel that is almost rust proof but still holds an edge.

[video=youtube;7krOFUypc6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7krOFUypc6A[/video]

https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details/C211TI/1004


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 31, 2017)

Well, you sold me on that one. The profile and overall look of the Roc are great, but the steel, handle, and washers should be better for that amount of coin. It's really a $95 dollar knife with a $150 price tag. If they either cut the price or improved the quality, I'd be all over it. The Spydiechef, while more expensive, looks like a much better value. Its weirdo steel, titanium handle, and metal washersydiec easily make it worth the extra 40 bucks. I'm a little worried that the chef is all belly. We'll see...

I'm not going to stop wanting the blade on that Roc tho...


----------



## Interapid101 (Nov 1, 2017)

btbyrd said:


> Well, you sold me on that one. The profile and overall look of the Roc are great, but the steel, handle, and washers should be better for that amount of coin. It's really a $95 dollar knife with a $150 price tag. If they either cut the price or improved the quality, I'd be all over it. The Spydiechef, while more expensive, looks like a much better value. Its weirdo steel, titanium handle, and metal washersydiec easily make it worth the extra 40 bucks. I'm a little worried that the chef is all belly. We'll see...
> 
> I'm not going to stop wanting the blade on that Roc tho...



Love the Marcin Slycz designs. 

For a lot less dough, you can score a killer Southard design (if you don't mind the S30V):
https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP...per-cpm-s30v-plain-blade-carbon-fiber-handles


----------



## parbaked (Nov 1, 2017)

Be careful if you buy the Spydiechef as that model is knocked off in China. Buy from a official dealer, not eBay.

That is a sweet deal on the Southard flipper. Flippers aren't great for food prep as the flipper choil can get in the way when slicing on a board.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up about knockoffs. I only buy from authorized dealers to avoid any potential issues anyway. I ordered mine from Bladehq.com.

I can't stop looking at the Roc though, and I found a maker on Facebook - DLAW Customs - that does custom versions of Spyderco knives. The Roc seems to be a favorite to get modded. He has some absolutely sick looking versions on his Facebook/Instagram accounts.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 2, 2017)

So if you leave a higonokami and a Takeda alone in a room....


----------



## WiscoNole (Nov 3, 2017)

I use a $40 Kershaw folding knife for opening boxes and plastic bags and it works beautifully. 

I clip it into one of the pockets of my Bragard Ceylany aprons, which are the best aprons on Earth if you ask me.

Knife-wise, anything fancier and/or more expensive is for your own enjoyment.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 4, 2017)

I have one of these on the way. It looks to be a 120mm folding petty of the highest order, at least to me.

[video=youtube;jEuM6rJIJUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEuM6rJIJUg[/video]

Here's a Russian language cooking demo. I have no idea what he's saying, but the knife speaks for itself. At least, I hope it does. I hope he's not saying how much he hates this freaking knife and how only a fool would buy it. It's a risk I'll have to take.

[video=youtube;eEH1dbj9Jvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEH1dbj9Jvc[/video]

The company also makes a couple of other lightweight folding knives that might be good portable steak knives.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 4, 2017)

If you like the length of the above knife, but find the aesthetics a bit too minimal or tactical, Extrema Ratio makes a similarly sized Resolza - style knife. It features a "laurel leaf" shaped blade, and a more gentlemanly EDC aesthetic. 






Here's a user review with tons of pictures. They also make a smaller version, which is the one I think would make for a great folding steak knife. Not sure I'd want to prep anything major with it though.


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2017)

Some interesting options. I think it is clear though that all of the folding knives in a kitchen would be used as parers. I have yet to see a decent folding 240 gyuto


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 17, 2017)

I tried the Slysz Spyderco chef thing, but it wasn't for me. Too much belly... didn't fit my cutting style. But if you're doing a lot of work off the board, or if you're an angler (or live at the beach) it's a great knife. The steel is close to rust proof, so it'd be great for cleaning fish. 

I tried the Roc, but the blade is too thick and chunky to slice anything. It's not a great cutter, and has a very wide bevel. It's something you'd hack through bones with, if that wouldn't make the knife disgusting. The grippy G10 is very grippy. I don't know if I like that. It is a huge pocket monster. It sure is fun to open and close and open and close and open and close. But I can't find anything that I actually want to cut with it, so I'm probably going to sell it.

I also got a couple of blades based on the traditional Italian Pattada / resolza pocketknife. I found out about this blade style in this clip of Anthony Bourdain on No Reservations, which focuses on the knife style:

[video=youtube;8bez-pMf8Rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bez-pMf8Rw[/video] 

The traditional versions have non-locking, high carbon blades with handle scales made from animal horn. The ones I got are modern takes that have modern scale materials, locking blades, and stainless steel. The ones I got are the Spyderco Pattada and the Extrema Ratio Resolza, which are both made in Italy with the same sort of blade steel. The Spyderco has contoured G10 scales, which are a luxury to hold. The blade stock is thick by kitchen standards, but the grind is nice enough to do some sausage slicing (but it's best for non-food items). The satin finish shows fingerprints like nobody's business. The scales on the Resolza are made of aluminum, and the blade has a matted stone-washed finish that I prefer. Both are pretty badass. I paid roughly the same amount for each new. The ER was purchased from Xtremeknives.com, which offers an additional discount if you pay via money order (which I did).

Here are some pics of the Spidercos next to my Delica. Until recently, the Delica has been my only folding knife, and I've had it for 17 years.

















Comparison shots of the Resolza and the Pattada:






The ER is much lighter than the Pattada, even though it's longer. 93.5g for the ER vs 117.8g for the Spyderco. The ER will open with one hand, but with some effort. If you adjust the pivot slightly, it will snap open with a flick of the wrist. There's some jimping on the liner lock mechanism. There are no proper liners, but the scales are aluminum so it makes sense. The screws on the scales protrude from the body slightly, where they're either flush or slightly recessed on the Pattada. The stonewashed finish on the blade is fantastic, if not traditional. The sharpening choil is much appreciated. The blade tapers more quickly than on the Pattada, and was slightly sharper out of the box (though both could shave). The top side of the blade has been rounded slightly on the sides (similar to the Spyderco Slysz Bowie) while the Pattada has hard edges. Obviously, there's no clip. The black finish on the aluminum scales looks great, but I'm sure it would get bashed to **** if you carried it in your pocket with any real regularity. The contours on the handle are nice from an ergonomic standpoint, but not quite as nice as the machined G10 scales on the Pattada.

There's lots to like about both, but they're very different knives despite their shared heritage.

The Resolza looks to be a better knife for culinary purposes, but I haven't put it to the test. 

It also comes in a freakishly large 150mm size. Bajabbers!





Still trying to find a Dark Talon.


----------



## scott.livesey (Nov 17, 2017)

i would guess a folding box cutter would be a good carry. with my luck, i would be using a personal folder on the line when the food police came in and found some fault with it, lowering our sanitation score.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 18, 2017)

btbyrd said:


> I tried the Slysz Spyderco chef thing, but it wasn't for me. Too much belly... didn't fit my cutting style. But if you're doing a lot of work off the board, or if you're an angler (or live at the beach) it's a great knife. The steel is close to rust proof, so it'd be great for cleaning fish.
> 
> I tried the Roc, but the blade is too thick and chunky to slice anything. It's not a great cutter, and has a very wide bevel. It's something you'd hack through bones with, if that wouldn't make the knife disgusting. The grippy G10 is very grippy. I don't know if I like that. It is a huge pocket monster. It sure is fun to open and close and open and close and open and close. But I can't find anything that I actually want to cut with it, so I'm probably going to sell it.
> 
> ...





That Spyderco Pattada is a nice looking knife! How does it handle with so much belly?

Recently I've been looking at the Benchmade 940-2, ever tried one? But unfortunately, much to my chagrin, it's not sold in NYC.


----------



## Customfan (Nov 19, 2017)

Been looking at these forever, thanks for opening this thread!

A lot of options and Points of view I handnt even considered...


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 19, 2017)

Folding knives are fine for cutting traditional shepherd bread, cheese, sausage and fruit lunches in the country but they really don't have much purpose in the kitchen.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 21, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> Folding knives are fine for cutting traditional shepherd bread, cheese, sausage and fruit lunches in the country but they really don't have much purpose in the kitchen.



This pretty much hits the nail on the head. And for folding knives to cut food, it's hard to do much better than Opinel. And it's hard to get much cheaper than Opinel, too. Plus, they're easy to customize if you want to mod the handle or whatever. And if you screw it up, you're only out $20 (or whatever).

Most non-traditional, modern folding knife designs feature really thick blade stock (3mm or greater) and often have fat grinds. I guess that's so that they can (1) have a stronger lock and (2) have a more durable edge so you can cut down trees or whatever the hell people do with those larger outdoorsy folding knives. But these things make them bad slicers. And there are few pocket knives that actually make me want to cut anything, even though I'm more enthusiastic about knives than the average bear. The Roc, for example doesn't make me want to cut _anything_. Which is a shame, because it sure does look swell. 



DitmasPork said:


> That Spyderco Pattada is a nice looking knife! How does it handle with so much belly?
> 
> Recently I've been looking at the Benchmade 940-2, ever tried one? But unfortunately, much to my chagrin, it's not sold in NYC.



I have nothing but nice things to say about the Pattada, really. It has a flat grind and a bit of distal taper down to that point. I haven't used it on anything edible, but it cuts very well in the hand (on boxes, envelopes, clamshell packaging) so far. The knife carries very thin, on account of the contoured handle. You can't do the "spidey flick" open, but I've never done that anyway. It's not a good knife for lefties, since the opening hole is only accessible on one side. But those aren't issues for me. It's probably a little too refined to be a perfect "EDC" knife if your everyday knife needs are more demanding. But for light to medium household use, it's awesome. I'm sure you could put it through some torture tests and split logs with it or something, and I'm sure it would do well enough. But it feels too expensive to want to do that with.

The Benchmade 940s are knives that everyone seems to love. Never held one, but it's more of a "normal" EDC knife in most respects. It's a knife that would be equally at home on the trail or in the mailroom. The Pattada doesn't have the "I'd use this outdoors all the time!" look and feel that the 940 & Fam do. I've heard nothing but good stuff about Benchmades and the 940s, so if you end up getting one let us know your thoughts. 

I ordered a Spyderco Slysz Bowie, which was just discontinued, to try as my higher-end, outdoorsy, heavy-ish weight EDC option. It's supposed to have a relatively thin flat grind that slices well, despite the thick-ish blade stock. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 21, 2017)

btbyrd said:


> This pretty much hits the nail on the head. And for folding knives to cut food, it's hard to do much better than Opinel. And it's hard to get much cheaper than Opinel, too. Plus, they're easy to customize if you want to mod the handle or whatever. And if you screw it up, you're only out $20 (or whatever).
> 
> Most non-traditional, modern folding knife designs feature really thick blade stock (3mm or greater) and often have fat grinds. I guess that's so that they can (1) have a stronger lock and (2) have a more durable edge so you can cut down trees or whatever the hell people do with those larger outdoorsy folding knives. But these things make them bad slicers. And there are few pocket knives that actually make me want to cut anything, even though I'm more enthusiastic about knives than the average bear. The Roc, for example doesn't make me want to cut _anything_. Which is a shame, because it sure does look swell.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the observations on the PattadaI'm a lefty.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 21, 2017)

DitmasPork said:


> Thanks for the observations on the PattadaI'm a lefty.



For lefties it's hard to beat the Benchmade Axis locks and the Spyderco back lock knives. Both are 100% ambidextrous.

The Spyderco Delica 4 and Endura are thin slicers (full flat grind) with great corrosion resistance (VG-10) and can be run under a hot tap to clean out.


----------

